# Email Dialog oder Mass Mail



## hellen (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Forumler,

ich habe da mal eine Frage! Kennt von Euch jemand eine gute Software um Mass Email zu versenden, in wecher jeder einzelne Empfenger mit seinem Vor und Nachnamen angesprochen wird?

Am besten wäre wenn diese Software nichts kostet!

mfg 

hellen


----------



## TheNBP (31. Juli 2004)

Das sollte mit ein paar Zeilen PHP zu machen sein


----------

